

Hey HN, I made a PlayBook app that doesn't suck - MattRix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXqXpwyBI1k

======
vipivip
Awesome, do you plan developing Android version?

~~~
MattRix
yeah I'll probably port it to Android and iOS at some point.

